# Help sleep



## drManhattan (May 15, 2017)

My daughter, now 28 mos only goes down for naps/sleep for dad, and at night is up within 4 hours and crawls up into bed with us, she then proceeds to do yoga on my face depriving me or sleep, any remedies?


----------



## liquidmoonstar (May 25, 2017)

It's likely just a phase. Can you cradle her in your arm next to you to try and coax her to sleep next to you rather than on top?


----------



## aparent (May 9, 2006)

Could you get her a toddler-sized 
pillow that's just for her to place
between you and Dad so he can better
help get her back to sleep?


----------



## Sarah Cummings (Jun 18, 2017)

You have to learn your daughter to sleep in a crib (in the same room where you're sleeping). Room-sharing is ok, but bed-sharing is not recommended. Try to keep her active during the day. I read in some article that you should keep your child exposed to sunlight and noises during the day (even when she's taking a nap) and than at night turn off the lights and keep it quite. Maybe try with some pre-bed routine.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Sarah Cummings said:


> bed-sharing is not recommended.


*This is the Co-sleeping and the Family Bed *forum. MDC supports bed-sharing. >


----------

